# Rarity of Haplochromis sp. "Uganda Fire Red"



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I am much more familiar with my Lake Tanganyikan cichlids but have just brought home a group of Haplochromis sp. "Uganda Fire Red" There isn't much information available on line. How rare are these fish? Is there another name for them? Did I accidentally get a group of really neat fish when I was just trying to find inexpensive hosts for my S. multipunctatus?


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

Try the name Paralabidochromis sp. "Fire" or "Fire red Uganda." You might get more hits.

I love mine. I think the males are absolutely stunning, and I enjoy them very much. They are fairly rare.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

triscuit said:


> I am much more familiar with my Lake Tanganyikan cichlids but have just brought home a group of Haplochromis sp. "Uganda Fire Red" There isn't much information available on line. How rare are these fish? Is there another name for them? Did I accidentally get a group of really neat fish when I was just trying to find inexpensive hosts for my S. multipunctatus?


Its always good to put your multies with fish you want to keep so that you're happy regardless of spawns. :lol:


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yeah... I realized that after having many, many spawns of P. saulosi that became cyp snacks. Of course, if these Vics are really neat, I may have to make room for their fry as well! doh!

Yes, the Paralabidochromis sp. "Fire" brought up quite a bit more information. :thumb: Let's see if I understand this... many of the Vics were classified as haplochromines, but now the genus has been split up into several more specific genera? Paralabidochromis is the newer designation?


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

triscuit said:


> Yes, the Paralabidochromis sp. "Fire" brought up quite a bit more information. :thumb: Let's see if I understand this... many of the Vics were classified as haplochromines, but now the genus has been split up into several more specific genera? Paralabidochromis is the newer designation?


Yes, you have it exactly. You will often see a species listed at Haplochromis "whatever" when the species has a different genus now. One more interesting thing about figuring out what you have.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Well I have to say that nowadays, in the most scientits papers from Europe, the genus Haplochromis is a generic genus, many of the people from leiden university don't want to use the Greenwood sub genus as paralabidochromis. These genera are non used today and yu'll see Haplochromis because of the simplicity of its use.
xris


----------

